# Blue foam seams



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

I've been trying to get to Lowes to buy some blue foam. It has been windy for about two weeks now ( and I mean windy,...and stormy) and the one day it wasn't... I go up to Lowes and there is a guy walking out every last mother-loving sheet of the stuff....I have a boat load of blue foam insulation left over from a project last year..... but I would need to use a couple of pieces to cover the table. I have a table saw and a band saw, so I can make nice clean cuts. My question is,.... do the small seams make a difference?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

As long as your not trying to support weight on a panel of unsupported foam (as if the foam itself was your table surface placed on a box frame), I wouldn't worry too much about the seams. You can add a bead of latex caulk (painter's caulk) in the joints as you but the panels together ... that'll help hide the seams. As you squeeze the foam panels together, wipe away any excess caulk with a warm, wet rag, repeating as needed to yield a clean seam.

Be mindful of the caulk, though ... if you'll be cutting/sculpting into the foam later, you can slice through the caulk with a sharp knife, but it doesn't sand well.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Bucklaew (Oct 7, 2010)

To hide the seams on the blue foam, I thin out plaster of paris and paint it on with a brush. It fills in the crack nicely and it gives a great texture fo you grassy area. I use it for my roads as well. I mix it 1 to 1 cup of water and plaster of paris. Works good for me.


----------



## N-gauged (Mar 27, 2011)

Just as long as your not trying to support any weight with the foam the seams will be easy to cover up.​


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

Nope,... both train boards have plywood tops to em.... Cool,... I knew I was hanging on to that foam for a reason...


----------

